# Schonzeit auf Senja?



## annett (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
nachdem wir im vergangenen Jahr das Erste Mal auf den Lofoten waren, treibt es uns in diesem Jahr noch ein Stück höher auf die Insel Senja. Nun steht in der Hausbeschreibung, das sich der Lakseelvvassdraget in nur 25 km Entfernung befindet. Mein Mann möchte gerne mal seine Fliegenrute ausprobieren oder viel mehr sich in der Technik üben. Da wir schon Mitte Mai dort hin fahren, stellt sich nun die Frage, ab wann die Schonzeit dort aufhört ;+. Ich habe bereits im Internet gesurft und da stand, dass die Zeiten örtlich unterschiedlich sind. Weiß jemand die Schonzeiten auf Senja? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. Danke.
Gruß Annett


----------



## Jirko (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit auf Senja?*

hallo annett #h

nen herzliches willkommen im AB... ich wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns!

die lachssaison beginnt in der regel erst immer im juni und geht bis ende august... geh hier mal nen büschn stöbern, da wirst du mit sicherheit fündig #h


----------



## RobertK (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit auf Senja?*

also auf dieser(upps wurde ja auch scho von Jirko verlinkt) Seite steht, dass die Saison 2007 am 1.6. begonnen hatte und unter den News steht, dass dieses Jahr sogar der Vorschlag zur Diskussion steht die Saison noch weiter nach hinten zu verschieben (15.6) --nur als Hilfe falls du mit der norwegischen Seite Schwierigkeiten hast


----------



## Jirko (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit auf Senja?*

hallo robert #h

auch dir nen herzliches willkommen hier im AB! besten dank für deinen guten hinweis und hab noch ne menge spaß bei uns #h


----------

